# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Will you be playing Classic WoW when it comes out?

## Kenneth

*Are you going to play Classic WoW?*


I am curious how many of members of OwnedCore plan on playing Classic WoW when it returns in 2019. Whether it be casually, hardcore, for a short period of time, or long term. Also if you vote possibly leave a response stating what you voted, why you voted that way, and if you played original Vanilla WoW.

----------


## Dante

Anyone know if you need BFA to play it?

----------


## Kenneth

> Anyone know if you need BFA to play it?


All you need is an active subscription. You don't need to purchase the most current expansion or some new "Classic WoW" game.

----------


## jaczar

only if they fix the items.

----------


## Kenneth

> only if they fix the items.


talking the item progression stuff? i remember watching tips video on that

----------


## artemarkantos

I have 2 boxes of Classic WoW on my shelf, and for me, Classic WoW is an exemplary version of what is MMORPG. So yes, ofc i will play  :Wink:

----------


## Confucius

Yes, I will be playing for sure!

----------

